
The World Might Run Out of People - theBashShell
https://www.wired.com/story/the-world-might-actually-run-out-of-people/
======
alexgmcm
The only concern I have about their approach (from what is in the article, I
presume their book has much more detail) is that what people say they will do
and what they actually do are often very different things.

That said, it isn't a crazy prediction given that we already see large
declines in the fecundity of developed nations. So if the assumptions the UN
have made about the rate of development of Africa etc. are wrong then it seems
reasonable that the population projections will be inaccurate.

------
joak
As I understand what UN doesn't not take into account is cheap smartphones.

Women are getting educated not by schools run by governments but thanks to
smartphones.

And women education correlates with low natality...

Cheap smartphones are indeed is a relatively new phenomenon that probably
don't show yet in demographic charts...

